# Birthday Meaning



## NYShopgirl (Jun 16, 2006)

*Birthday**meanings*
*
Is your birthday **day 1 **of the month?**
Your Life*
You are very curious and dedicative. When you are interested in something,
everything else has to wait. This is your quality. But if you learn to be
more patient and complete what you have started, you will be successful in
life.*
Your Love*
You believe in love at first sight. You won't wait to learn more about the
person. Vise versa, people who fail to impress you will hardly get a chance
to be your friend. Your emotion is on the extreme. You can only love or
hate, nothing in between and this often shows in your __express! ion. Try not to
end a relationship in a quarrel.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Is your birthday **day 2 **of the month?
Your Life*
You have great common sense but usually fail to follow through. This might
happens because you are too busy with your mission and shut yourself from
the outside world. You are clever and profound so there's a slight chance
for self-control problem.*
Your Love*
Your love progress slowly, and quietly. You seem to be contented with your
unrequited love. Your are a romantic and loyal lover.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Is your birthday **day 3 **of the month?
Your Life*
Although you are innocent and romantic but your ___ex-pression often mislead
others that you are an active, fun loving kid. Because of your double
personality, it's hard for others to really know the real you. You arecareful and patient.*
Your Love*
Your love is the greatest which often surprises others. No one can bring you
to light when you are in love. Your confidence
might lead you to the track your parents disagree.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Is your birthday **day 4 **of the month?
Your Life*
You usually think before acting which makes your life quite easy. But you
often are the one who give yourself a hard time by being paranoid. People
might not truly understand you but you are really nice to be around. You are
cheerful,loyal and friendly.*
Your Love*
Still water runs deep, that's what you are. You always surprise others with
your new character when you are in love. Your love trap often comes
unexpectedly and your love life is full of surprises, but you lead the happiest love life.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Is your birthday **day 5 **of the month?
Your Life*
Although you are on the quiet side, but you enjoy excitement and changes.
Routine is something you cannot stand. Because of your extreme confidence,
you hardly ask others for opinion. You believe in leading your own life, and
you have got the gift in doing so.*
Your Love*
Nothing can stop you from making progress in your love life. Once you are in
love, you feel the ownership of your lover. A third party can only makes
your jealousy becomes worse.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Is your birthday **day 6 **of the month? 
Your Life*
You are generous with people in need, sometimes to an extreme that people
find you nosey. Your hidden courage and dedication often surprise others.
Your imagination is extremely unique.*
Your Love*
Your love life is on the smooth track because it grows from friendship.
Although you may not make a sweet lover but your sincerity bring happiness
to your couple.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Is your birthday **day 7 **of the month?
Your Life*
You are sensitive to changes around you but your feeling is hardly
expressed. You hate exaggerations. Under your quiet personality, you are
rather stubborn and self-ce! ntered. These qualities are the force behind your
extreme persistence.*
Your Love*
You have enormous courage to please your lover. Your relationship often
progress quickly.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Is your birthday **day 8 **of the month?
Your Life*
Yo! u have pleasant and friendly personality. People look u to your wit and
imagination. You are unpredictable and hardly complete what you started,
which sometimes create negative impact to people around you.*
Your Love*
Falling in love becomes your routine. Most of the time you are lucky. You
fascinate people with good taste but you never have enough with one.
Although your love progresses very fast, it never lasts.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Is your birthday **day 9 **of the month?
Your Life*
You often have problem in promoting yourself, just because you don't know
how to express your true self. On the other hand, you don't really care what
they think. This is why people misunderstand you until they really get a
chance to learn about your pleasant personality.
Opposite sex find you mysterious and worth searching. Your wit is remarkable
but sometimes you are too fast to follow.*
Your Love*
You won't revea! l your feeling even after dreaming about the same guy over
and over. Your first love lasts forever. You are responsible to the feeling
of your lover. The chance to betray your lover is none. You have luck with
children.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Is your birthday **day 10 **of the month?
Your Life*
You are very capable. If you are a woman, you have high chance to be a
renowned workingwoman. If you are a man, your path to fame and honor is
near. As an innovator, you are not a good follower. You are good in
implementing your imagination and share it with
others. You are always well dressed.*
Your Love*
You often lose your love ones from being too jealous. You always feel like
you own the person you fall in love with and that often blows your
relationship.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Is your birthday **day 11 **of the month?
Your Life*
You are gracious, elegant and prudent. People admire your qualities and some
even become jealous of you. You are realistic, flexible and adaptable. You
are remarkably kind and moral person.*
Your Love*
You are willing to sacrifice yourself for the one you love. Your lover will
always have your gentleness, care and loyalty. You will always be happy to
hand around the one you love.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Is your birthday **day 12 **of the month?
Your Life*
You are friendly, humorous and full of energy. You are open-minded and do
not care for minor details. Your weak point is your hot temper.*
Your Love*
You are willing to start off in one-sided love affairs because you strongly
believe that you will eventually win his/her heart. On the other hand, once
you are together, you always want to do things your way, which is often the
fire starter. You usually run in a! nd out of love quickly.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Is your birthday **day 13 **of the month?
Your Life*
You are sincere and easy going. Flattering and charming around are not your
style. You care so much for freedom that often leads you to the difficult
path. Because of your sincerity, most people find you easy to be around
although you are sometimes too str ightforward.*
Yo! **ur** Love*
Your gentleness, care and sincerity make you an attractive person.
Eventhough you don't intend to be charming, but you naturally are,
especially in the eyes of opposite sex.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Is your birthday **day 14 **of the month?
Your Life*
You are so confident that sometimes you forget about the people around you.
If you have to be in one of the two teams, you will choose to be in the
winning team. On the! other hand, you are kind and caring but above all, you
care for your own benefits. Your imagination is
unique and often gets implemented shortly after it comes across.*
Your Love*
You will not get soft with the one you don't really like, no matter how hard
he/she tries. But once you feel for someone you have chosen, there's no
getting back.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Is your birthday **day 15 **of the month?
Your Life*
You are outgoing and love to be at the center of attention. From the
outside, you may seem flashy, flirty, and tricky but your true self is
strong, full of hope to be the leader. When you
fail to convince someone, you will get frustrated, and perhaps let your
temper shows.*
Your Love*
You are emotional. Many can win your heart at once, but not for long. This
is why you hardly win a decent relationship.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Is your birthday **day 16 **of the month?
Your Life* 
You always follow the good and the right instead of listening to your heart.
Another word, you are a perfectionist. You care for every word people say
about you. You often seen isolated while you are, by nature, curious and a
dreamer who is ready to get over the edge to make
your dream comes true.*
Your Love*
You often fall in love with a person who is much different from you, in age
and other aspects. Your relationship grows on friendship. Love at fist sight
is not your style. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Is your birthday **day 17 **of the month?
Your Life*
You ! neither want to be interfered nor have the desire to mess with others'
life. But you are friendly and occasionally a party animal. You are always
in a circle of friends. You often do things in your own way that
occasionally go beyond the acceptable limit. People may find you childish
and not very attractive in that sense.*
Your Love*
Your fun-loving character attracts opposite sex. Many of those are great.You
often find yourself trapped among a few great guys while you have to choose
only one.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Is your birthday **day 18 **of the month?
Your Life*
At first glance, people think you are quiet type of person. Actually you are
cheerful, but conditionally. You will show your joyful character only in
good mood. One the other hand, when you are moody, no one would dare to be
around. Because of your emotion fluctuation and frank character, some find
you hard to be around.*
Your Love*
You hardly show your feeling towards opposite sex no matter how much you
like him/her. Your partner also has similar character so your love affairs
often take quite a while to flourish. Time tells it all. Your sincerity
makes you very attractive.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Is your birthday **day 19 **of the month?
Your Life*
You are great in managing everything in your life and this is how you gain
respect from others. Because of this quality, you sometimes feel that you
are better than the rest. Extreme confidence might lead you to the wrong
p! ath. You are a free bird and want to lead your
own life.*
Your Love*
You love life is rather different from others'. When you are in love,
nothing can stop you. You may often fight with your partner but, soon after
that, you will make up in a way that surprises others.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Is your birthday **day 20 **of the month?
Your Life*
You are prudent, circumspect and take things seriously. Before you make any
move, you will think of a few alternatives that might take a while. You are
patient, imaginative and target oriented. You value friendship more than
anything else.*
Your Love*
You usually study your partner carefully before making any move. You never
demand anything beyond the natural quality of that person. Your sincerity
doesn't bring excitement in your love life but it brings deeply grown
relationship.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Is your birthday **day 21 **of the month?
Your Life*
You are curious and a true follower. You can please someone so much that it
seem like you are trying to charm that person. You hide your disagreement
under your smiling face. This is a charming quality of yours.*
Your Love*
You are quite unlucky in love. You are loved by someone you don't like while
your dream man is so far away. Your love life is occasionally under
turbulence. Sometimes you don't have the clear view of the guy in your
heart.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Is your birthday **day 22 **of the month?
Your Life*
You have the boss character, but not a leader. Most people look up to you
for your capability and confidence although they find you quite stubborn.
You should listen more to! others. You are a unique and charming individual.*
Your Love*
You hardly take the moderate track. You either love or hate someone. Whom
you call friends are the chosen ones. If any of them betray you, you won't
let them get away without having hard time.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Is your birthday **day 23 **of the month?
Your Life*
You never live your life in the way others want you to. You are an
independent individual who loves challenges and excitement. You are ready to
face with the result of your decision. You are usually the one your friends
count on.*
Your Love*
Because you love excitements, you occasionally get involved in forbidden
love affairs. You may fall in love with a married person and no one can stop
you from making progress. You are very charming, although you might not
realize it.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Is your birthday **day 24 **of the month?
Your Life*
You are very optimistic and that's why you always enjoy life. You are gifted
in entertaining others. Your friends love and trust you. You'll be the first
they come to when they are in need of someone to speak their heart out.*
Your Love*
Sometimes you fall in love! just because you want to be in love, not that you
really like that person. You always be seen as a sweet couple but you can't
really get over your love ones from past. Your partner is usually crazy
about you because you are remarkably charming and
romantic.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Is your birthday **day 25 **of the month?
Your Life*
You are a warrior. No obstacle can stop you from reaching your goal. You
always keep yourself busy. This quality plus your responsibility will
eventually bring you success.*
Your Love *
You adore y ur partner as the number one priority. You value your love one
more than yourself. Your love is the greatest of all and your have potential
to get married young.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Is your birthday **day 26 **of the month?
Your Life*
You are always curious! and responsive to changes. Routine life is not the
way you choose to live. Travelling is your favorite hobby because excitement
is what you are after.*
Your Love*
You will not stand being around the one you dislike. Your love comes and
goes quickly. You can be deeply in love but soon after you will be looking
around for the next one.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Is your birthday **day 27 **of the month?
Your Life*
You are sensitive and vulnerable. Tears often run down your cheeks even when
the matter is not that bad. This might be the result from being to
pessimistic. You might seem cold on the shell, but your inner self is a kind
loving person.*
Your Love*
You will be elegantly dressed, no matter how casually dressed your date may
be. You are emanding in love and sometimes to an unacceptable extend.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Is your birthday **day 28 **of the month?
Your Life*
You are a capable person but you usually underestimate your own ability.
This is the cause of missing numbers of opportunity to step forward. If you
try to give yourself a chance, you can be successful in life. Try to see
things on the bright side and you will be happier than ever.*
Your Love*
You are quite unlucky in love. The one in your arm is not the one in your
heart. Your love has so many ups and downs. You often chicken out before
seeing any progress in love.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Is your birthday **day 29 **of the month?
Your Life*
You can trust your sixth sense. Life is exciting so routine job is not your
interest. You have great ideas and fantastic imagination. You often feel
tired of things a! nd people around you.*
Your Love*
You can tell what's in the mind of another person just from looking into
his/her eyes. You are paranoid and jealous and these are the cause of fights
between you and your lover.
Sometimes the thing you believe in is just your imagination.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Is your birthday **day 30 **of the month?
Your Life*
You are always surrounded by a circle of friends. You are friendly and fun
to be with. Though you occasionally disappoint them by being stubborn, but
over all, they love your qualities.*
Your Love*
You want to have full control of your love and that's not a nice way to
treat your partner. You take your time in saying yes to his wedding proposal
or if you are a man, you will not propose anyone until you are certainly
confident which might take ages.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Is your birthday **day 31 **of the month?
Your Life*
Your emotion is hard to predict. You can be sad this minute and happy in the
next. People might find it difficult to follow your emotion and understand
you. You tend to take things seriously.*
Your Love*
You take your time to study a person before falling in love. Once you decide
that he or she is the one, no one can stop you from making progress, even
your partner.


----------



## LilDee (Jun 16, 2006)

My B-day is Jan 17th..

Your Life

You ! neither want to be interfered nor have the desire to mess with others'

life. But you are friendly and occasionally a party animal. You are always

in a circle of friends. You often do things in your own way that

occasionally go beyond the acceptable limit. People may find you childish

and not very attractive in that sense.

Your Love

Your fun-loving character attracts opposite sex. Many of those are great.You

often find yourself trapped among a few great guys while you have to choose

only one.

*And yeah, i can be pretty childish




lol*


----------



## Maude (Jun 16, 2006)

My birthday is on January 25.

Your Life

You are a warrior. No obstacle can stop you from reaching your goal. You

always keep yourself busy. This quality plus your responsibility will

eventually bring you success.

Your Love

You adore y ur partner as the number one priority. You value your love one

more than yourself. Your love is the greatest of all and your have potential

to get married young.

I'm not sure about getting married young, but it's true I'm very attached to my boyfriend.


----------



## Maja (Jun 16, 2006)

My B-day is on the 1st:

Your Life

You are very curious and dedicative. When you are interested in something,

everything else has to wait. This is your quality. But if you learn to be

more patient and complete what you have started, you will be successful in

life.

Your Love

You believe in love at first sight. You won't wait to learn more about the

person. Vise versa, people who fail to impress you will hardly get a chance

to be your friend. Your emotion is on the extreme. You can only love or

hate, nothing in between and this often shows in your __express! ion. Try not to

end a relationship in a quarrel.

Wow, this makes me quite a bad person. lol I'm not like that at all, although I am hard to impress


----------



## chocobon (Jun 16, 2006)

My birthday day is 31 

Your Life

Your emotion is hard to predict. You can be sad this minute and happy in the

next. People might find it difficult to follow your emotion and understand

you. You tend to take things seriously.

Your Love

You take your time to study a person before falling in love. Once you decide

that he or she is the one, no one can stop you from making progress, even

your partner.

This is exactly like me



I admit to neing moody


----------



## eightthirty (Jun 16, 2006)

Is your birthday day 30 of the month? - WHY YES IT IS!!

Your Life

You are always surrounded by a circle of friends. You are friendly and fun

to be with. Though you occasionally disappoint them by being stubborn, but

over all, they love your qualities.

Your Love

You want to have full control of your love and that's not a nice way to

treat your partner. You take your time in saying yes to his wedding proposal

or if you are a man, you will not propose anyone until you are certainly

confident which might take ages.


----------



## girl_geek (Jun 16, 2006)

Wow, I wish I had all these great qualities! lol Some of it fits me, but some of it sounds a little too good!



Is your birthday day 11 of the month?

Your Life

You are gracious, elegant and prudent. People admire your qualities and some

even become jealous of you. You are realistic, flexible and adaptable. You

are remarkably kind and moral person.

Your Love

You are willing to sacrifice yourself for the one you love. Your lover will

always have your gentleness, care and loyalty. You will always be happy to

hand around the one you love.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:
Is your birthday day 12 of the month?Your Life

You are friendly, humorous and full of energy. You are open-minded

This is true about me...

Quote:
and do not care for minor details. Your weak point is your hot temper. This is not true at all...although I do have a hot temper...it takes a lot to get it out. I am also OBSESSED over minor details. I am extremely detail orientated.


Quote:
You are willing to start off in one-sided love affairs because you stronglybelieve that you will eventually win his/her heart.

Not true. If my feelings are reciprocated, I'm outta there...I don't wait long. LOL

Quote:
On the other hand, once you are together, you always want to do things your way, which is often the fire starter. You usually run in and out of love quickly. Again, not true for me. I prefer to do some things my way, but am more the person who likes equal partnership, equal decision-making. I don't run in and out of love quickly...If it was a good relationship at the time, I stayed prefering the "security".


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 17, 2006)

day 11


----------



## kaeisme (Jun 17, 2006)

Interesting..LOL

Is your birthday day 23 of the month?

Your Life

You never live your life in the way others want you to. You are an

independent individual who loves challenges and excitement. You are ready to

face with the result of your decision. You are usually the one your friends

count on.

Your Love

Because you love excitements, you occasionally get involved in forbidden

love affairs. You may fall in love with a married person and no one can stop

you from making progress. You are very charming, although you might not

realize it.


----------



## KellyB (Jun 17, 2006)

Is your birthday day 6 of the month?

Your Life

You are generous with people in need, sometimes to an extreme that people

find you nosey. Your hidden courage and dedication often surprise others.

Your imagination is extremely unique.

Your Love

Your love life is on the smooth track because it grows from friendship.

(This one is not true. I have no love life.....but my ex and I were friends for almost 30 years before we married. We met in Kindergarten. We aren't exactly friends now, but we are friendly and are having a "good" divorce if there is such a thing.)

Although you may not make a sweet lover but your sincerity bring happiness

to your couple.

(Hmm....I think I'm sweet, well sometimes)


----------



## mehrunissa (Jun 17, 2006)

My birthday is on the *18th* day of the month:

Your Life

At first glance, people think you are quiet type of person. Actually you are cheerful, but conditionally. You will show your joyful character only in good mood. One the other hand, when you are moody, no one would  dare to be around. Because of your emotion fluctuation and frank character, some find you hard to be around.

Your Love

You hardly show your feeling towards opposite  sex no matter how much you like him/her. Your partner also has similar character so your love affairs often take quite a while to flourish. Time tells it all. Your sincerity makes you very attractive.

This is sort of true - I don't think I'm that scary when I'm in a bad mood. Nor are my feelings all over the place either, I consider myself pretty "constant" with occasional dips. It's also funny that though it says I'm frank and sincere, I still have a hard time showing my feelings to a guy. Eh?



It was fun to read though!


----------



## goddess13 (Jun 17, 2006)

My birthday is on the 9th day of the month and it's close to 100% truth.


----------



## lolypop (Jun 17, 2006)

This is soooo me

My birthday day 5 of the month?

Your Life

Although you are on the quiet side, but you enjoy excitement and changes.

Routine is something you cannot stand. Because of your extreme confidence,

you hardly ask others for opinion. You believe in leading your own life, and

you have got the gift in doing so.

Your Love

Nothing can stop you from making progress in your love life. Once you are in

love, you feel the ownership of your lover. A third party can only makes

your jealousy becomes worse.


----------



## bei87 (Jun 17, 2006)

My Birthday is on 31st and what it says is true for the better or for the worst


----------



## Leza1121 (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi,

My birthday is:

Is your birthday day 21 of the month?

Your Life

You are curious and a true follower. You can please someone so much that it

seem like you are trying to charm that person. You hide your disagreement

under your smiling face. This is a charming quality of yours.

Your Love

You are quite unlucky in love. You are loved by someone you don't like while

your dream man is so far away. Your love life is occasionally under

turbulence. Sometimes you don't have the clear view of the guy in your

heart.

Interesting.....


----------



## fickledpink (Jun 18, 2006)

This is what I got:

Is your birthday day 20 of the month?

Your Life

You are prudent, circumspect and take things seriously. Before you make any

move, you will think of a few alternatives that might take a while. You are

patient, imaginative and target oriented. You value friendship more than

anything else.

Your Love

You usually study your partner carefully before making any move. You never

demand anything beyond the natural quality of that person. Your sincerity

doesn't bring excitement in your love life but it brings deeply grown

relationship.

And I'd say most of it is pretty true. Pretty interesting!


----------



## michko970 (Jun 18, 2006)

day four...

they got the paranoid bit right!


----------



## monniej (Jun 20, 2006)

pretty true!


----------

